# "Real men ride large wheeled bikes."



## classic33 (6 Jul 2010)

Is this a real man then Hilldodger?


----------



## Mark_Robson (6 Jul 2010)

Now that's more macho than a namby pamby Penny Farthing.


----------



## Hilldodger (6 Jul 2010)

classic33 said:


> Is this a real man then Hilldodger?


----------



## Hilldodger (6 Jul 2010)

Mark_Robson said:


> Now that's more macho than a namby pamby Penny Farthing.



Writes Mark_Robson in the 'Come the Penny Farthing Revolution' book


----------



## Mark_Robson (6 Jul 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> Writes Mark_Robson in the 'Come the Penny Farthing Revolution' book


----------



## bonk man (10 Jul 2010)

I beg to differ


----------



## Amanda P (12 Jul 2010)

Me too.








bonk man said:


> I beg to differ


----------

